# GTX 980 Ti + Corsair HG10 N980



## DoGyAUT (15. März 2016)

Hallo PCGHW community 

Nach langem Überlegen habe ich mich entschlossen meiner GTX 980 Ti ein Upgrade zu verpassen da mir der ACX 2.0 Kühler einfach nicht mehr ausreicht (Temps und Lautstärke).
Aktuell schafft der ACX 2.0 Kühler im Schnitt 1440 Mhz Core / 1800 Memory bei ~2000-2200 RPM, 80-83° und 110% TDP - VCore Offset bei 0 mV.

Es handelt sich hierbei um eine EVGA GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0 SC+.

Das HG10 Kit wurde schon bestellt und sollte am Freitag eintreffen. Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher welche passende AiO.

Ich schwanke zwischen der H60 2nd Gen und der H90. Dachte hier könnte mir jemand behilflich sein.

Die Lüfter würden dann mit einm AF-12 oder AF-14 ausgetauscht werden. Beim Gehäuse handelt es sich um ein Fractal Design R4.


Die ACX hat ja jeweils zwei Plates (vorne und hinten). Ich vermute das die Vordere entfernt werden muss (bei der Kraken G10 AiO kann man diese ja drauf lassen benötigt aber ein 25x25 Kupferplätchen).

Da die Corsair hier verglichen ja eher der EVGA Hybrid ähnelt mit dem Radiallüfter, wird die Plate höchstwarscheinlich hinderlich sein?

ACX 2.0 Frontplate
https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/u...CX-2.0+-6GB-GDDR5-(06G-P4-4993)_PCB_14389.jpg

HG10 N980
http://www.corsair.com/~/media/Corsair/Product Photos/cooling/hg10-n780/large/HG10_N1_02.png

Corsair Hydro Series HG1 N98 installation how-to demo - YouTube
Beim Video sieht man halt ein Referenzmodell, das PCB sollte aber baugleich sein.


----------

